# pyTivo



## tallott (Jan 11, 2010)

Has anyone managed to grt pyTivo working on a NZ tivo?


----------



## alan.cramer (Feb 22, 2006)

I have it running in Australia....what seems to be the issue?


----------



## tallott (Jan 11, 2010)

Where do I start!

pyTivo is running as a service on XP SP3 client that is client on a windows domain and the Shares are on my W2k server. Took me a while to figure out that drive mappings did not work and I needed to use //servername/sharename.

I am able to see all of my Tivo's (x3) from the web interface. I can see all the programs on them. I click on the Transfer This link and wait... I see a file appear in the Share but it is only 13K (or so) and remains this size.

I can see all of the files in the Share from Tivo's but if I initiate a transfer from a Tivo of a .tivo file on my Share I get a "Due to copywite protection transfer is not available for this program.." message. I transfered all of these files from the Tivo with Tivo Desktop to a local drive and then moved them onto a Share.

After I had converted the .tivo file to mpg using DirectShowDump and then initiated the transfer from the Tivo the blue light came on but it would not play but instead seemed as if it thought it was at the end of the program. I waited utril the blue light went out but the same thing. i.e menu keep or delete show etc...

Appreciate any help.


----------



## tallott (Jan 11, 2010)

Have now got PUSH to and PULL from NPL on Tivo box working. Needed to set the TIVO_MIND setting to nzmind.tivo.com:8181

Interesting that using PUSH wont allow watching while transfer in progress but PULL does. Have only tried this with an AVI file so far.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

tallott said:


> Have now got PUSH to and PULL from NPL on Tivo box working. Needed to set the TIVO_MIND setting to nzmind.tivo.com:8181


Yet another mind server? Ah well... I don't think there's any way of automatically distinguishing NZ from AU TiVos (they're both TSN 663, right?), so yeah, you'll have to set it manually. Anyway, thanks for the info.



> _Interesting that using PUSH wont allow watching while transfer in progress but PULL does._


It will allow it, sometimes. See here:

http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7729852#post7729852


----------



## tallott (Jan 11, 2010)

Thamks for the link regarding the PUSH v PULL as I wont need to fix something thats not broke. And yes the NZ model is 663. Firmware 11.3b3-01-2-663


----------

